# Newport 28 vs. Catalina 27



## asivesind (Jan 20, 2008)

I have found a newport 28 and a catalina 27 that are both in excellent condition, and both priced around $9,ooo. It is a bit of a hard choice. I single hand most of the time, and would be sailing in the S.F. bay. The newport has an A-4 and the catalina has a diesel. The newport is 79 and I think the catalina is about the same age. Any thought's would be great. Thanks you. T


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

If you want to give PHRF ratings any credence, the Newport is about 10 sec a mile faster than the Cat. IIRC the newport was a C&C design, and possibly built by for Newport, but do not quote me on the latter!

I believe the newport is a bit bigger overall, with a nicer interior. 

Either if properly rigged, should be easy to single hand. Personally with this in mind, if one or the other has a cockpit main traveler, that would be my first choice, or remove the cabin mounted one, and install one in the cockpit. I believe newport may be this way, Cats are more know for cabin top main travelers for the majority of the ones I have seen.

Either would be a good boat.

marty


----------



## gonesailin40 (Sep 6, 2007)

I prefer diesel over gasoline engines. I find them easier to troubleshoot and easier to repair when needed. I also feel they last longer than gasoline engines.

As far as which boat would be better. I am sure you can find many people to make an argument for either boat. If it would be possible to take each one out for a sail you might have a better chance deciding on which one. 

I would think that at 9k, both in "excellent condition" it would hard to go wrong either way.


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

I would second gonesailin40 advice and take them out for a sail. The Cat 27 I sailed in the bay recently had a lot of weather helm.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes, the Newport 28 has a C&C designed hull. The rest of the boat was Capital Yachts. My first boat was an '84 N28 MkII, and it was quite a nice little performer for a boat that had decent cruising comfort in 28 feet. Loved that boat, and at times still miss her. The only reason I see in your choices not to choose the Newport is the A4. I'd always prefer a diesel, but then again there are a ton of old boats still out there puttering around on rebuilt A4s. And I would guess you'd find a pretty good source of knowledge on A4s in the Gear and Maintenance forum. I haven't looked, but there's probably an Atomic 4 email list as well.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I've sailed on a Newport 27 and a C&C 27, and I prefer the Newport. If the Atomic 4 is fresh water cooled, I would opt for that...it is a more appropriate small sailboat engine than a diesel in the sense that it is low compression and doesn't mind getting started cold and then shut off 10 minutes later...a small diesel sees wear and tear from short run times.

The Newport 28 is probably about the same weight over a somewhat larger hull and is a slightly tender but speedy boat. The C&C at 7,500 lbs. can keep sail up longer and can bash into waves that might slow or stop the Newport.

My understanding is that SF Bay can get quite lumpy, but I don't know how race-oriented you are.


----------



## asivesind (Jan 20, 2008)

I am not to interested in racing... at least for now. Thanks for the info on the diesel. I would imagine it would only be used in short spurts, just enough to get me into open water. I think I just need to go sailing, fine time of year to sail the bay!!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Then the Atomic 4, converted to fresh water cooling (not difficult) is probably a more durable choice, assuming it's in reasonable shape. They are easy engines on which to work.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

In our club there is a Newport 28 that wins all the races when the winds are lighter than 12 knots. The kicker is that the owner claims the boat is not very well built. He says that when he hauls on the backstay the door forward won't open. He recognizes the short comings and loves the boat. There are also a couple Catalina 27's. They are a little slower but a little (not much) more robustly built. The big difference is their huge sliding hatch cover. It makes the companionway big enough for two people. Comfy but structurally a bit of a compromise. I would be happy with either boat for weekending and beer cans.

Gaz


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

My first boat was a Catlina 22, my second a Newport 28 (and my third and current is an O'day 35). For my second boat I was looking for something in the 28-32' range, preferably a Catalina 30. I looked at the Catalina 27 and it was just a little too small for me. The newport, even though just a little bigger, was big enough.

Anyway, IMHO, the Newport is nicer than the Catalina. The newport should come with self tailing winches, lines led aft, etc. The interior is also nicer. It should have a teak and holly sole compared to bare fiberglass, padded head liner compared to bare fiberglass, hot and cold pressure water, A/C and D/C electrical system, etc.

The Catalina 27 is a nice boat, but, IMHO, the Newport 28 is a nicer boat and is more a 'big boat' than the Catalina.

Good luck to you,
Barry


----------



## asivesind (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I went for the newport. Got her for $7500. The boat is in real good shape, she handled the S.F. bay real nice. Thanks you everyone for your impute.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Congrats.

Enjoy the new (ie to you) boat!

Marty


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats and good luck. You know where to come for advice on fixing her up :0


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Mazeltov! The fact that nothing broke in S.F. Bay is a good omen. My impressions of that body of water have been formed entirely by horrific YouTube videos of little sailboats getting eaten by the tides and the winds.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Valiente said:


> My impressions of that body of water have been formed entirely by horrific YouTube videos of little sailboats getting eaten by the tides and the winds.


Since we are between storms and it's mid-winter (the mild time of year for SF Bay) My guess is that the winds were probably not too nasty for his first sail. There will be plenty of wind to break things in a few months 

Welcome to the Newport Fleet!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Congrats. My wife's cousin has one and it has been a great boat for them. While I don't have experience with the A-4, they say they can go forever if properly maintained. Good luck.


----------



## jasongael (Jan 5, 2009)

I just bought a Newport 28' and she sails beautifully! Lots of comfort too! Big cockpit and I personally think her "genie slipper" shape is a lot sexier than the Cat.


----------



## AlbertJ (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations! I had a Newport 27 with atomic 4 for few years and absolutely loved it. N27 is slightly smaller than N28 but has the same sailing characteristics and almost identical hull shape as N28. It is very manageable for one person to single hand. The A4 is very simple and fairly easy to troubleshoot. Plus the atomic 4 forum on yahoo is absolutely phenomenal. I would also suggest (if you haven’t already done so) that you check out capitalyachts.info website. It has a lot of useful information about Newports.

Albert


----------



## halfday (Apr 10, 2017)

Valiente said:


> I've sailed on a Newport 27 and a C&C 27, and I prefer the Newport. If the Atomic 4 is fresh water cooled, I would opt for that...it is a more appropriate small sailboat engine than a diesel in the sense that it is low compression and doesn't mind getting started cold and then shut off 10 minutes later...a small diesel sees wear and tear from short run times.
> 
> The Newport 28 is probably about the same weight over a somewhat larger hull and is a slightly tender but speedy boat. The C&C at 7,500 lbs. can keep sail up longer and can bash into waves that might slow or stop the Newport.
> 
> My understanding is that SF Bay can get quite lumpy, but I don't know how race-oriented you are.


I have a Newport 28 a 1974 complete rehabbed Rigging, winches, Blocks & Lines, Roll fluring, Main & Jib North Sails everything new. I told her if she holds up through this storm (Hurricane Patricia 2015 Mexico) That I would refit her to better than new and keep her forever. Well I can tell Ya-All one thing Bumps may slow her down with 5-7 knots but you put some ungodly winds and seas breaking and she plows right through like this was her backyard, her purpose of existences. I have to try and wrap my brain around waves stopping her only time she is a bit of a pig is in under powered winds, I can say that is fact but she shines like the brightest star in the sky when the seas get nasty and the wind keeps a howelling & this is what counts to me anyhow. This good ole girl has proved her seaworthiness once over, I kept my word to her and she is now looking beautiful dropping the new Volvo Penta in her and she will get to get us to Belize and wherever the wind takes us from there. Live Free Be Happy Rais them sails Love and respect our Seas .....


----------



## halfday (Apr 10, 2017)

asivesind said:


> Well I went for the newport. Got her for $7500. The boat is in real good shape, she handled the S.F. bay real nice. Thanks you everyone for your impute.


Great choice I will never get rid of mine take care of it and she will take care of you.I just putting my new Volvo penta in her and she is 100% new built to last no doubt...


----------

